# CBS CEO talks PlayStation Vue and standalone Showtime



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*CBS CEO talks PlayStation Vue and standalone Showtime*

(engadget.com) - He confirmed that CBS has a deal with Sony to be on its new internet TV service PlayStation Vue, saying "they're paying more than everyone else" for the privilege. _That probably explains why the $20 per month Sling TV is missing the network channels -- for now_, "there's a path to negotiation" according to Moonves -- and why Vue will probably end up being more expensive....

Full Story Here


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

I watch most of my television on my computer and mobile devices. Because of this, I watch more NBC and FOX shows because they are easily available to check out and get interested in. Once WatchABC becomes available to Directv customers, I will have an avenue to check out it's programming too. But I don't myself ever paying for a subscription to watch CBS shows. As of now, I will be a year behind and watch the CBS programs when they are released on Netflix.


----------

